# Please take a look at my net and wpa_supplicant config

## Bukephalos

Hi,

im setting up my WLAN but it won't work.

Can somebody take a look at the config and tell mey whats wrong?

```

STB ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth="nontp nonis"

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_wlan=30

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

```

```

STB ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

network={

        ssid="**MyAP**"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        proto=WPA

        psk="***secret***"

        #group=TKIP

        priority=5

}

```

Thank you guys

----------

## massimo

Only difference I can find in my conifg:

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"
```

Any error messages?

----------

## Bukephalos

Iv'e changed this line as you told me. No effect.

over dmesg i get this message:

```

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

----------

## Voltago

Some things to check:

Is there an interface wlan0 with wireless extensions?

```
iwconfig
```

Can you see the beacon signal of your wireless router?

```
while true; do iwlist wlan0 scan; sleep 5; done
```

Does taking out the wpa_timeout_wlan help in any way?

Does disabling the network plugging service help?

```
modules_wlan=( "wpa_supplicant" "!plug" )
```

----------

## Bukephalos

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> Some things to check:
> 
> Is there an interface wlan0 with wireless extensions?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

sure:

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=27 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Can you see the beacon signal of your wireless router?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

STB ~ # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:C0:A8:CD:C7:C8

                    ESSID:"*******"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Signal level=-118 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000350e4b3b63

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:11:24:A0:09:6B

                    ESSID:"******"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Signal level=51/127

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000284dcd6905

```

I want to connect to the first one. The ssid were removed by me.  :Wink: 

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Does taking out the wpa_timeout_wlan help in any way?
> 
> Does disabling the network plugging service help?
> ...

 

I haven't installed something like this. Is this service already included into the wlan-utilities?

----------

## Voltago

 *Bukephalos wrote:*   

> I haven't installed something like this. Is this service already included into the wlan-utilities?

 

I think that the baselayout uses the 'ifplug' service automatically unless you turn it off.

----------

## Bukephalos

I've added this to my net-config.

No effect. What can i else do?

----------

## Voltago

Well I can't think of anything else to try right now. Anyway here is my wpa_supplicant.conf (should work with both WPA and WPA2 routers) if you want to give it a try:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant         

ctrl_interface_group=0                         

eapol_version=1                                

ap_scan=1                                      

fast_reauth=1   

network={

        ssid="XXXXXXXXX"

        proto=WPA RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        psk="XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX"

        priority=1

}
```

and for completeness' sake the relevant portion of my /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" "!plug" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )
```

Btw, what hardware are you using?

----------

## Bukephalos

here is my lspci putput

```

STB ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 04)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 82)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

01:07.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01)

```

on an older config the wlan card was up and running. But i forgot the wlan configuration.

Your config is not working, sorry.

----------

## Voltago

You sure that the -Dwext parameter is suited for a prism card? Up till now I somehow assumed you were using some intel card, so that seemed all right... Try -Dhostap instead.

----------

## Bukephalos

I think before i reinstalled gentoo i never used these Parameters and it worked fine

----------

## swimmer

What kind of driver are you using? Any errors in the log when you load the module?

----------

## Bukephalos

its the isl8668 firmware. I get it from prism54.org. Its a v2.7.0 driver from Prism54 which i used before with success

----------

## Bukephalos

i have removed the isl8668 firmware to check something. 

After a reboot the device is not present anymore. Before there was an eth1 device which wasn't ready. 

the dmesg reported "could not load firmware..."

Its really strange. I will download the isl8668 firmware again. Then i'll try to connect to a unsecured Accesspoint.

----------

## Bukephalos

The card connects over iwconfig normally. I have a ping and everything. But over wpa_supplicant-->Nothing.

----------

## Bukephalos

i am trying to connect by using wpa_supplicant directly

```

STB / # wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Trying to associate with 00:c0:a8:cd:c7:c8 (SSID='APKiste' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:c0:a8:cd:c7:c8

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:c0:a8:cd:c7:c8 [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:c0:a8:cd:c7:c8 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

```

What means

```

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

```

----------

